# Pellinore!! :D



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

He arrived yesterday! He turned 12 weeks on Sunday!

The first picture is of him at 7 weeks and the second is of him in my lap yesterday. I just absolutely love him!! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh he is adorable!! I love his pic at 12wks! What a sweetie...I bet he LOVES to snuggle! So happy for you, you must be on cloud nine!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a little doll, congratulations!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

He is SOOO CUTE :wub: Congratulations on finally having your him in your arms!!! I can just imagine how much happiness you are feeling, after months of patiently waiting. Please give him some kissies from me and Yeager!! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg finally !! and what a cutie he is ..


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

He is darling, can't wait to see more of him. I hope he slept well for you last night.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Man, do you ever have patience!!! It seems like you've been waiting for him like forever!!!!!! 

And now look at that face! ......I see it was all worth it :aktion033::aktion033:

He is an absolute doll baby!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:cheer:YIPPEE:cheer:

You finally got him!!!I'm so HAPPY for you. He is just the most precious little guy..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer::cheer: Annie, good things come to those who wait. :chili::chili: Pellinore is just adorable. Love that first smiley picture of him and then the new one. :wub::wub: My, you have patience. Now I can't remember but does his name have special significance? I never heard it before. ENJOY!!! Better keep that camera on full charge. :yahoo:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Oh he is adorable!! I love his pic at 12wks! What a sweetie...I bet he LOVES to snuggle! So happy for you, you must be on cloud nine!


Thank you! :blush: I'm definately on cloud 9! He does love to snuggle, but also LOVES to run! 



Maglily said:


> What a little doll, congratulations!


Thank you! 



yeagerbum said:


> He is SOOO CUTE :wub: Congratulations on finally having your him in your arms!!! I can just imagine how much happiness you are feeling, after months of patiently waiting. Please give him some kissies from me and Yeager!! :wub:


I just gave him your kisses! and thank you! I'm so happy it's crazy. My boyfriend even loves him and he was dreading his arrival. He was just sure that Pellie would be dirty and destructive! lol



uniquelovdolce said:


> omg finally !! and what a cutie he is ..


Thank you! It's about time right? 



bonsmom said:


> He is darling, can't wait to see more of him. I hope he slept well for you last night.


I can't wait to get some more pics of him. Most of the pics I've taken are just of a white streak. lol

I tried to make him sleep in his playpen, but he wasn't having it. We had to make his crate all nice and cozy with a snuggle sack and put it on the bedside table right by me. He wasn't having it any other way. It worked wonderfully though! He woke me up when he needed to potty in the middle of the night. :thumbsup:



The A Team said:


> Man, do you ever have patience!!! It seems like you've been waiting for him like forever!!!!!!
> 
> And now look at that face! ......I see it was all worth it :aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> He is an absolute doll baby!!!! Congratulations!!!


 
You should've heard me on the ride over to the airport. Pellinore got there two hours early, so I wasn't prepared. Mike had to stop and get gas and figure out how to get there and I was getting SOO impatient! lol Poor guy!



mary-anderson said:


> :cheer:YIPPEE:cheer:
> 
> You finally got him!!!I'm so HAPPY for you. He is just the most precious little guy..


Thank you! I'm completely in love with him! :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer::cheer: Annie, good things come to those who wait. :chili::chili: Pellinore is just adorable. Love that first smiley picture of him and then the new one. :wub::wub: My, you have patience. Now I can't remember but does his name have special significance? I never heard it before. ENJOY!!! Better keep that camera on full charge. :yahoo:


thank you! Pellinore is a King/Knight in the story of King Arthur. He's so goofy that it's ridiculous and you can't help but absolutely love him. He's actually the guy that makes King Arthur want to become a knight when he's a young boy. 

I'll be trying to get more pictures, and I'll probably be posting some videos of him fluffing around. I got a flip video for xmas, so the videos may give me better success!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Annie -- you've waited so long for just the perfect fluff -- and I can see that Pellinore is more than PERFECT.:thumbsup:

I love his little face. :wub: What a cutie -- and easy to identify him as one of Bonnie's Angels. I can see so many of her fluffs by looking at him. 

It will be so much fun to watch him grow up here on SM. :chili::chili:

I think, no I know, that I'm in L-O-V-E!!!  Can just imagine how happy you are. :aktion033:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pellinore is PRECIOUS! He looks like the Bonnie babies I know and love. I bet you are having a great time getting to know that sweetheart. Enjoy!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:cheer: YEAH... he is in your arms and well worth the wait... such a cutie. :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

Oooooooooooooo my goodness. I have got one thing to say..."I love you, Pellinore".


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He is just gorgeous :biggrin: lucky you, a new baby in the house.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!! OMG!!! OMG!!!! you got him! you got him! you got him!!!!!! 

and WHAT A CUTIE he is growing to ... ADORABLE at 12 weeks just like when he was at 7 weeks :wub: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I tell you, these little ones grow up so fast, so do snap tones of pictures of his puppyhood days :wub:

please give him showers of kisses from me

Thanks so much for sharing 

Kat


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG!!!! FINALLY!!!!! I got so excited when I saw your thread!!!!!! You've been waiting for so long...I think all of us have been so excited for you to get Pellinore finally! CONGRATS!!! I am so so happy for you...we want more pics!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, he is just adorable


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats he is just a little Cutie Patootie!!:chili:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats, he's perfect, so happy for you!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! He is super adorable!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a little doll baby!!! Congrats - I know you are over the moon!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

CONGRATS on your new doll baby!!!!!! He's ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow....Finally!! I remember your countdown ribbon....It always seemed like such a long way off....Looks like your long wait was sooooo worth it...Congratulations!!!

Hugs, Blanche
& The Malty Crew


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Annie -- you've waited so long for just the perfect fluff -- and I can see that Pellinore is more than PERFECT.:thumbsup:
> 
> I love his little face. :wub: What a cutie -- and easy to identify him as one of Bonnie's Angels. I can see so many of her fluffs by looking at him.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! He's definately a doll and I love him too much for words!



Cosy said:


> Pellinore is PRECIOUS! He looks like the Bonnie babies I know and love. I bet you are having a great time getting to know that sweetheart. Enjoy!


I am! Thank you! 


Silkmalteselover said:


> :cheer: YEAH... he is in your arms and well worth the wait... such a cutie. :wub: Congratulations!


Thank you! He was definately worth the LONG wait!



tonicoombs said:


> Oooooooooooooo my goodness. I have got one thing to say..."I love you, Pellinore".


Awe! He sends you kisses!!



silverhaven said:


> He is just gorgeous :biggrin: lucky you, a new baby in the house.


Thank you!



Katkoota said:


> OMG!! OMG!!! OMG!!!! you got him! you got him! you got him!!!!!!
> 
> and WHAT A CUTIE he is growing to ... ADORABLE at 12 weeks just like when he was at 7 weeks :wub: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I tell you, these little ones grow up so fast, so do snap tones of pictures of his puppyhood days :wub:
> 
> ...


Kisses have been given :wub: I tried earlier today to upload a video from my flip, but the attachment thing on SM said it was missing a security code or something... It was odd



Bailey&Me said:


> OMG!!!! FINALLY!!!!! I got so excited when I saw your thread!!!!!! You've been waiting for so long...I think all of us have been so excited for you to get Pellinore finally! CONGRATS!!! I am so so happy for you...we want more pics!!!


Thank you so much! I'll be trying to get more pics of him! He's just so excited all the time!



lynda said:


> Congratulations, he is just adorable


Thank you!



chichi said:


> Congrats he is just a little Cutie Patootie!!:chili:


Thanks!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Congrats, he's perfect, so happy for you!


Thank you Suzan! 



donnad said:


> Congratulations! He is super adorable!


Thanks! 



maltlovereileen said:


> What a little doll baby!!! Congrats - I know you are over the moon!!!!


I definately am! I'm head over heels in love with the little guy!



mom2bijou said:


> CONGRATS on your new doll baby!!!!!! He's ADORABLE!!!!!


Thank you! :blush:



poptart said:


> Wow....Finally!! I remember your countdown ribbon....It always seemed like such a long way off....Looks like your long wait was sooooo worth it...Congratulations!!!
> 
> Hugs, Blanche
> & The Malty Crew


lol I counted down forever!! It was definately worth it!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

sweet, makes me want to get another puppy!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations ! :wub::wub:


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Adorable little pup you have there. My skittle is only 6 weeks older but I'm already seeing so much growth. I want a 12 week old again. LOL


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Pellinore is soooo cute!! Congrats and enjoy him. Can't wait to see more of him as he grows. Oh and I'm not sure if anyone else asked, but what does his name mean?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He is a cutey.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

jerricks said:


> sweet, makes me want to get another puppy!!


Well... It is a brand new year! 



MalteseJane said:


> Congratulations ! :wub::wub:


Thanks!!



girlygirls said:


> Adorable little pup you have there. My skittle is only 6 weeks older but I'm already seeing so much growth. I want a 12 week old again. LOL


Thanks! Pellie is already 2.7lbs at 12 weeks! I have a feeling he's going to grow and grow and grow... :w00t:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Johita said:


> Pellinore is soooo cute!! Congrats and enjoy him. Can't wait to see more of him as he grows. Oh and I'm not sure if anyone else asked, but what does his name mean?


Thanks!  I had to take a class over the summer over King Arthur and King Pellinore was one of my favorite characters! :blush:



Tina said:


> He is a cutey.


Thanks!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you upload your video to youtube and then post the link we can view it that way. I don't think you can post a video directly from your computer. That's how I've done it anyway.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations from Cozette and I  I got Cozette exactly a month ago and she has been a delight. I had to wait only four weeks, but it seemed like forever at the time! But, now I have her to love and cuddle and play with and the wait was definitely worth it!

Your fluff is absolutely adorable, and we are so happy for you!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Miss_Annie said:


> Thanks!  I had to take a class over the summer over King Arthur and King Pellinore was one of my favorite characters! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
Oh! of course King Arthur! Sorry, I'm a bit off tonight. Well, I love your little King Pellinore


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Adorable!!


----------

